# REW + MBOX + AKG 414 : Calibration file?



## ryanthemadone (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi everyone,

This is my first post, please be gentle! I'm hoping to use the fine REW software as it's been really highly recommended to me.

I'll be using it with an AKG 414 mic and understand I'll probably need a calibration file, however I have no idea how to get one.

Can anyone kindly point me in the right direction?

Many thanks,

Ryan. :dontknow:


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm not familiar with the AKG... you can try to contact the MFR, but unless it's high end they probably won't be able to help.
Try contacting Anechoic by PM... he calibrates mics...


----------



## the-real-mandak (Jul 18, 2010)

The AKG 414 is a large membrane class A studio mic (high end), but properly not the best suitable for REW. Se if you have somthing with a small membrane around somewhere, DPA 4011, 4007 or similar are classic mic's for this. They would also come with a unic readout of the response curve from the mic (same goes with the 414, it's in the box). Looking at the grapf you can write the file youself.

I don't have experience with the M-Box and java, but it will properly work fine for this.


----------



## ryanthemadone (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi guys,

Thanks for your help, I used the mic anyway after having some issues with the version of Java that my mac had installed (had to downgrade - wasn't a trivial process).

REW complained about the peak impulse response not being in the correct place - I have no idea what this means so don't know if my data was reliable! Any advice?

Regards,

Ryan.


----------

